# SQT 1 results???



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Any one have any idea how the state qualifying tourney went down at Powhatan Point? Was in the area, but unable to go and see for myself.....with the river fishing so slow, I can't imagine a big weight won it.....thanks!

Eric


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

powhattn is this coming weekend...14th&15th
grand lake St.mary's is the 22nd.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Whoops! I thought it was this weekend. I must have calender dyslexia?#$*&^@?!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck to all who qualified. I think it's gonna be REAL tough fishing on the river and at Grandlake.


----------

